# Silver Streaks- Value?



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

SJC said:


> Yep!


Awesome


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

Grinnell said:


> Awesome


How about “the producers” spoonsters??? Also garbage?


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

The old stuff still works. I have painted Nailers that see a lot of water time. Not a lot of options if you want to run a subtle presentation of a spoon with a painted white cup instead of bare shiny metal.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Post pics of those ping-a-t's... would luv to see them!!


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

Oh looking at those silver streaks brings back memories of being on grandpa’s charter boat in the mid 90’s. I think silver streak is all anybody ran out of frankfort back than . Sometimes while, my younger brother isnt looking I’ll sneak a anniversary spoon or orange crush down on his boat and piss him off . Usually is response is “ won’t catch anything with that junk”. Amazing how things change 

Is anybody really running a concentrated number of silver streaks any more? Everything on my brothers boat is pro-king, moon shines, with other odds and in thrown in.

When I get my boat ready for the big lake next year I’m thinking buying some silver streaks and eppingers in lake trout colors. I can chase silver fish and lakers near the pier heads but, don’t think I’ll be going way out for them in my sea nymph 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southsider1 (Dec 22, 2014)

If you are looking to sell, try EBay between Jan and March for all Great Lakes items. I have seen people get stupid and buy stuff for almost retail before the season. Otherwise, between $1-1.50 is pretty common for used spoons.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

They are gone to a good home. . thanks guys.


----------



## blackghost (Oct 2, 2010)

mbirdsley said:


> Oh looking at those silver streaks brings back memories of being on grandpa’s charter boat in the mid 90’s. I think silver streak is all anybody ran out of frankfort back than . Sometimes while, my younger brother isnt looking I’ll sneak a anniversary spoon or orange crush down on his boat and piss him off . Usually is response is “ won’t catch anything with that junk”. Amazing how things change
> 
> Is anybody really running a concentrated number of silver streaks any more? Everything on my brothers boat is pro-king, moon shines, with other odds and in thrown in.
> 
> ...


I run a lot of mini-streaks in the spring, and then a lot of mag streaks this time of year.


----------



## Wild Thing (Mar 19, 2010)

I just recently sold about 4K worth of salmon baits and tackle (probably more than 12K new prices). I was going to post what I sold them for but I can't find my notes at the moment. I am thinking the new spoons in the package went for around $3 - $3.50 each and probably around $2 each for used.


----------



## Stillkickin (Jan 7, 2018)

Back in the early 80’s I used to buy Silver Streaks direct from the Cartwrights. I still have dozens in the “old patterns “ and I still run them a lot. They have and still will catch fish in all of the Great Lakes. 

And yes I still have a stash of Ping a T’s lol!


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

I was just looking at the Wolverine tackle web site and they got rid of a lot of the old patterns. There current selections on spoons really is not that large maybe 20-25 total. I could remember at one time it was front and back of a piece of paper/flyer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

Quote : Is anybody really running a concentrated number of silver streaks any more? Everything on my brothers boat is pro-king, moon shines, with other odds and in thrown in.

I've got over 30 Silver Streaks I bought in the 90's. I bought a new one, every payday, for a while. They've never seen water. Didn't think it was going to take this long to get a suitable boat. Sometimes life just gets in the way.

When I finally finish rehabbing this 1980 Sylvan, I plan on getting every one of those suckers wet. They've waited long enough and so have I.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Quote : Is anybody really running a concentrated number of silver streaks any more? Everything on my brothers boat is pro-king, moon shines, with other odds and in thrown in.
> 
> I've got over 30 Silver Streaks I bought in the 90's. I bought one every payday for a while. They've never seen water. Didn't think it was going to take this long to get a suitable boat. Sometimes life just gets in the way.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
They'll still catch, trust me.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Some of my favorites. I've got some streaks that are pushing 100 fish.


----------



## loomis82 (Nov 4, 2014)

Silver streaks are my personal favorites along with the old pirate spoons they dont make anymore. Blue whale silver streak is a fish catcher! Blue chilly willy, monkey puke the alewive colors pretty much all the dolphins. Those spoons last too. Its honestly what your confident with and if you run them. Nothing will catch if not being ran


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

Pretty sure if a did threw my old stuff I would find a bunch of old krease spoons and body baits along with walleye spoons custom made by denis bidigare from my high charters out of Oscoda. 
Can tell the difference in ports. You basically only ran his stuff in Oscoda back than.
Blue thunder, root beer and green pearl. Was a sure bet to catch a fish.

Sent from my SM-N960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hear fishy fishy (Feb 9, 2013)

Silver Streaks move quickly at .25 cents a piece. I have a 3 old 70s spoons a charter captain offered me 30 dollars a piece for. He said they are worth more of you can find a buyer. I didn’t sell them and still have them. I put one out about a year ago and it still worked. Probably should have sold them but they still work.


----------



## mbirdsley (Jan 12, 2012)

loomis82 said:


> Silver streaks are my personal favorites along with the old pirate spoons they dont make anymore. Blue whale silver streak is a fish catcher! Blue chilly willy, monkey puke the alewive colors pretty much all the dolphins. Those spoons last too. Its honestly what your confident with and if you run them. Nothing will catch if not being ran


Your right about lasting. You wouldn’t believe how many of the pro king and moonshines have lost thier reflective tape and or paint. Couple of his spoons this happened after only a couple fish. If think for a 7 dollar spoon they would last longer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I paid $10 each to have a couple completely trashed Stingers repainted and clear coated. Sucks that they shed paint that fast but these were stud spoons and they were losing it to fish.

Silver streaks barely show teeth marks.


----------



## IWannaGoFast (Feb 9, 2008)

Agree that the Singers seem to hold up better.

Stingers and Dreamweavers use to have bad issues with the paint / tape coming off.... Got to the point where I stopped buying them. Some would peel off without even catching a fish. I think the Dreamweaver's have gotten better but not sure with the Stingers as I haven't bought any in a while. 

Recently bought some of the new Dreamweavers so I will soon find out if the paint / stickers stay on. 

Haven't seen this issue Moonshines or the new pro-kings other than teeth pulling of the stickers.


----------

